# Adventures in Delmar presents:Wednesdays group



## Juomari Veren (Feb 2, 2010)

What do you get when you take a spiteful Duskblade, an Insane Scout, a Devout Healer, a Dragon Shaman who doesn't get two licks of what she's doing, a Fighter who cleaves his weight in undead, a Bard with pipes that sound like a dying cat, and a retired Samurai?

You get all of this.

Overview:In the territory of Valiya, the forces of light fight against Avinar, the devout followers of Sett(Conan the Barbarian Sett, too), a group of mercenaries emerge from the darkness. Enilais, the snooty Grey Elf Duskblade of _very_ questionable origin, Aries, a Samurai who hold determination to defeat the forces of evil, and Kira, who started as a simple Shugenja without a real purpose.

The group is assigned to check out the old farm up north, and begin adventuring. As they make it up, they begin to talk and better themselves. Aries and Enilais had a least a week's travel before meeting Kira, and another three days to talk. Before the backstories take off, the team finds a dead body lying in the snow. The group investigates to find Goblins. Almost immediately Aries gets a name for himself as he gets shot with a paralyzing spear and falls in the snow, forever becoming "The Stiff Samurai".  Enilais splits the leader in two and sends them running. They loot the bodies, including the dead one in the snow, and find out something interesting:This man was a necromancer of Sett.

The team puts little thought into the event and continues to the farm. Now completely abandoned, there stands an incomplete building, a stable house, and a smokehouse. The team picked up Ogden, a bard of equally as questionable backstory as Enilais, and investigate. Inside of the house they find a crazy Scout who claims his name is Ezra and decides to tag along. And accidentally steps in the summoning circle that was planted within. Nothing seems to happen, so he continues on and snipes a chest out of the building and into the party's hands. Enilais' dumb luck lets him stumble upon an oxen that he decides to bring back to town. 

The team opens up the door to the smokehouse, which was, oddly enough, barred on the outside of the building, and finds a whole undead abomination inside, left as a gift by Settites. The team makes work of the Abomination, and begins to head out of the building. They meet with a Dragon Shaman named Hana who fears being alone, so they take her in. The begin to head back when the Goblins return for round 2. The Dragon Shaman puts her skills to the test and proves herself. 

The team begins to head back to town, where they cross paths with a seller of cadavers, who makes a well living, despite protest from Kira and Enilais. They ignore it to the best of their ability and make the trek to town. Ezra gets himself, and the town, drunk. Enilais and Hana have a dispute fit for an old couple as they decide to see who guards the chest of crap for the night, until they both do it. The Pelorites are eager to take the items for identification in the morning, until they find out what they really are. They're components someone, something, or some people are using to summon a demon of sorts to the plane.  The team then sets out to do good deeds to help fund the destruction of the components. As they head out, they encounter another group, one that Ezra sauced up and told them about their conquest, trying to score some action. Things seem fine until our wayward team sets up camp and awakes to a nasty surprise in the dead of night.

Undead. In the thousands.

The team sends a message back to the town and begins to tail the army. They make it up to the farm and decide to make it through there. Along the way, Hana had a run-in with a poor undead that then became just a hand, that persisted on Hana's posterior, thusly gaining it's name "Asshand". There, Skorne, a warrior with a short temper and an axe that's the exact opposite of short, joins the party to give them extra beef(which he thinks they lack). The team gets badly bruised and has to rest up in a small cave nearby, where Jared spends the night watching over things and killing them for the team. An old friend stops by:A familiar Half Giant, the assumed leader of the other mercenary troupe. He shares his healing and stays in the cave with his form of companion as the team heads out.

As they head out, the begin to discuss how to fight the undead, and they decide to pick off the sides until they get into the town and then fight them in waves. They happen to meet a two-person group who decides to help fight off undead in the same manner, and they persist to do so.

The team makes it into town four or so days later, and then get ready to fight the big fight. The team advances out and starts fighting the waves off, Hana's newly developing dragon powers and Enilais' power and spell capabilities paying off deliciously. Several head mages appear and begin wreaking havoc, until the team manages to send them away, all but one, whom Ogden takes as a prisoner. 

They easily persuade him to join the side of good as he stands from above and fights with Ogden up at the siege towers. The team does adequately until a figure rolls along and sends Mario's bardic senses off. He takes a ring of fireballs and makes the inducted mage blow it up point blank at the assumed Lich, until they learn the enemy wasn't the skeleton, it was the staff it was holding. Aries finds confidence in himself to approach it and stick his bastard sword in it's eye.

BIG MISTAKE.

Cody gets killed and ressurected, and Kira uses her powers over water to douse the flames of battle and then hoods the staff. In a heated roll-off over who DIDN'T want the staff, the recipient eventually became Enilais, and the kicker:He WANTED the staff. The team begins fighting the waves again, things going much better now that Enilais has the dreaded Intelligent Staff of Chaos, a "Delmar Special", or extraplanar, extradimensional artifact with great power. The staff does what the party can't even do in the short span of time they were out there.

The team eventually meets their match as a heavily armored Lich and it's staff, equal in power to the Staff of Chaos, arises. Ezra sees it's Platinum count without examination and decides it wouldn't hurt to be evil, until the entire party beats him frivilously for saying such a thing. And he regreted it, too, as the staff found a way INTO HIS HEAD. The team ended up retreating, but was put back out shortly after.

The team, after defeating over 200 undead, by one form of combat or another, decide to end it by staging a raid on the small camp north where they're heading from. They advance to find two things:An abandoned camp, and a pit of rats.

The rats were, as usual, the most annoying thing there.

The team found several sick and twisted things inside of the seemingly small tents stationed and abandoned. The team also found a boatload of crap worth more than any character they had ever generated. The team packed up the camp in full and walked out of there with Dim Doors galore before Liches showed up and began bombing the place.

The team was celebrated, honored, deputized, and rewarded for their bravery, given medals that grant them entry into any town. The weaponry there is great, and Enilais rests his hands on a particularly nice-looking sword, that he doesn't know came all the way from Eberron. 

As soon as he does, he becomes fully aware of the situation, as he is brought right back to the owner of the blade, who's calling it. He stands on an impressive metal horse, having a body comprised of metal. His name? Mechanus, crafter extraordinaire. 
Mechanus grants the party magical weaponry for returning the sword, and everything they looted from his tents and campsites, but at a cost of his own, some may think.

He became a Pelorite, originally an Acolyte of Kira's who easilly and bilndly rose in rank to be much better. But that comes later. The party begins to relax a spell until one day, when they decide to head out.  They find a demon in full blood, an accomplished Babou, and begins speaking of Ezra in praise. Ezra is more confused than ever, and the party takes him back to town to get him checked out.

That one time where he stepped on that summoning circle? Yeah. It was loaded. The thing being summoned? A Balor. A whole CR 20 Balor, with major enhancements. Ezra fears his safety more than anyone else's and begins to panic. Thankfully, the Pelorites diagnose him and cross minds with a Psionicist of unsual origin, a former Settite who decided to go back on his ways, who helps the party out by giving them a destination. Mount Doom, deep in Settite Territory. 

The team gets teleported a week out, and begins fighting undead as they raid the building they landed in. The Staff does its usual business while the Scout cleans up. The team then regroups in the morning and makes it at the bridge to Avinar, Settite land. The team encounters a TOTALLY EVIL rickety bridge, and then finds a slaver who's keeping something that hits at Ogden's soft spot. Dwarves. He works to free them while the team disassembles his cohorts. They then park it at a local inn, where a Warden of Sett appears. He looks around and direly warns them of the consequences of digging their noses in, as well as crosses paths with Trinn Daly, a crazy holy rogue that the party disassociates themselves with. 

The team wakes up, refreshed, and begins to set out again, coming across a huge challenge of skill. A caravan of Sett jailers holding a Pelor High Priestess and other Pelorites whom have been subjected to stuns and mind drains. The team takes a while, but they send the caravan moving and go along with it.
The team begins to discuss a plan when, in a puff of evil flames and smoke, an Efreet appears and gives them some help. The Efreet hands them two keys that can open any lock. The team finds that an aide, but not great help. So Kira steps forward and idiotically says that if she can give the team more keys, she'd be willing to sell herself as a voyeur. Enilais quickly decides against it to preserve what little respect and dignity she may have left(none), and says that they want to work out another way. The Efreet gets a listen on their conversation and agrees to something new:He'll give them all of his keys if they can give him Mechanus' name. The team hesitates, but get him not only knowing of, but in connection with, Mechanus. Ezra slips down to free all of the Pelorites as a Gold Dragon, much to the team's surprise, appears and stops the caravan. Something the team overlooked is that the Efreet, who was not only being bound down in terms of power, was working with Mechanus to help them, as Mechanus has been following and helping the entire way. He sends them back, telling them they did enough, and Josh gets his will increased and Balor connection shattered.

The team then sets out to find the Cabal working to summon the Balor and stop them, as well as any demons that may come along the way. The party advances until they run into a hulking Hezrou and an army of Dretches. The team manages to beat them down to a bloody pulp, but need to rest, which puts them back. They rest until the mansion is within sight. Ezra scouts ahead and finds plenty of things in the Mansion. Like nothing at all.

Enilais follows a Cabalist out to the back of the mansion and follows him underground. He kills the Cabalist and begins to attack what he thought was part of an entryway or clever trap.

It was just the right side of the mansion. Thankfully he stopped before destroying the whole mansion. The team gathered outside of the mansion a day later and raided the place. They found a towering Bebelith and the entrance into a whole underground complex in need of exploring. The party walks into what they thought was a simple Phase Spider, but soon turned into hundreds of Undead.

The team worked well in killing the Undead, barring Enilais, whose staff got in the way, angering a kindly Lava Elemental they met in the area, up until the part where he lit the skeletons on fire and watched as they burned. Then he rebuilt himself, found a way to ditch the staff, and fought the rest off. Ezra and Kira set up methods to adventure into the darkness, as Enilais and "Sir"(the Elemental) fought demonic undead and dretches as they came. The team was really PO'd when arrow devils and chain devils appeared out of every orifice in the room and attacked the party, but they pulled through, thanks to the phenomenal powers of Enilais and Skorne. 

The team then adventured into the area some more, letting Sir deal with the puny 2 HD Dretches. Inside they found some Pelorites and some money, both good rewards, and then found another point of annoyance. A trap of intricate design. Each tile was pressure-loaded to shoot arrows that drained strength, putting Enilais and Skorne at huge risk, until they made it to the doorway and maneuvered through the trap. 

Nextly, they rested as a Monk walked in and offered the party potions. They then fell for the oldest trick in the freaking book as the Monk was a Dretch, and demons appeared in the hallway, led by an evil Marilith. Enilais decided to nut up and cut his way through the Dretches, assuming leadership. He made it out the Marilith as Kira appeared behind him, and brought him back up whenever he went down. He and Ezra had their hands full by the time the Dretches were all dead. Enilais was chopping the Marilith up like _I Can't Believe It's Not Butter!_, which got him some credit and a lot of hell. The Marilith got lucky and, in one fell swoop, CHOPPED Enilais' head off. Kira took the head away and watched in horror as she dropped Ezra and took the remains of Enilais with her. The team, ignoring the traps, ran back out, only to watch as they left that Dretches in the thousands appeared, tying Sir up. They found further priority in reviving their new party leader and continuing.

Enilais was not happy when he came back, and said that the party needed more muscle. The team decided to head out and pick some fights for the experience, and encountered very Pious Templars, the Fists of Valor, Extremist Pelorites. They had people with them that needed trials, and Kira stepped forth and decided the fates of their "prisoners". The team then found the door to a mine and gladly let themselves in.

The team found and explored the Mine fairly simply, encountering a swarm of rats(that everyone killed almost by default), and some Pelorites who had put themselves in stasis. They then revealed that the Settites invaded their land and that they locked themselves in here to keep themselves safe while the Settites ruined the town. They sent the party into the lower depths, and they gladly went, and found a nice Troll. Skorne and Enilais held their own, shanks to Kira, and the Troll fell.

Then got up again. The team decided to get significant cover and burn it to death, and they almost succeeded. But then he got up again.

The team pulled some more unsuspected Pelorites out of the room before the Troll could tear them apart, and they made it all back to a ruined Inn, where they set up. They seemed fine and dandy, until the Troll, who had apparently been carving a hole out into the open air, came out of it's hole and started beating on the nearly destroyed Inn. Enilais and Kira headed out and stopped it by using Glitterdust and bull rush attempts. It thankfully retreated.

They decided that those caves would provide a better challenge in killing the Troll, so they ventured in. Everyone fell in up until it was Enilais' turn, and he decided to _FLY _in. All they found of great importance was a Gelatinous Cube that took a bite of Ezra. And liked it. Enilais vaporized it, and they situated him so he wouldn't die. Enilais then found a useful trinket:A crown for his Evocation spells, which he donned immediately, and found quite fashionable. They were readying to leave, when they saw a pair of small eyes appear in the lake over yonder. And then they were jumped by some Kua-toa. Hana put her old abilities to fresh testing as she breathed on them with great success, and the team took them apart. However, the lead Cleric decided to get Skorne in a bad situation, as he was grabbed and held hostage. They then staged a trade:Injured crazy Scout for powerful "good-looking" warrior, to which the party tried to spring a surprise, but to no avail. They dove with Skorne in hand, giving him a ring of water breathing and submerging. They followed to the best of their ability, and Enilais made the farthest pursuit. Ezra was chewed on by a Purple Worm that shook him up, forcing him to call the Psionicist and ask for a way out, who decided to wait for Skorne to be freed to send everyone else out, much to Enilais' chagrin, as he finds nothing but bodies of Pelorites that he decides to bring with him for safekeeping.

The team overthinks the situation until Mechanus arrives, and gives them the necessary equipment to maintain themselves underwater, and stuck around to help the Pelorites. The Troll returned, only to be repeled by the might of the party and Mechanus, but the Settites weren't scared one crap less than usual. They advanced, trying to claim the land as theirs, to which the party responded simply put:
*
NO*.

They fought and held their ground, and slaughtered a Barbarian that Enilais was particularly fond of. The team then headed back into the caves to submerge and conquer. The team's treasure sense kicked in as Enilais and Skorne encountered a horde being kept by the purple worm, and trying to pick a fight, which they failed at. Meanwhile, eels came out of an orifice, and, lacking their "frontline fighters", the mage of unknown origin that was part of the statisized Pelorites froze off the area that they were coming from.  The team raised themselves back together only to look at the wall as a useless gesture and smash it down, and kill the eels beyond. They then ventured in and found some interesting sea life, including a Chuul. The Chuul managed to show how good of a hold it could get by grabbing Ezra and Kira, but still being turned into overpriced, undercooked seafood. The team then ran into a lovely surprise:ANOTHER CHUUL. They thought that was everything, but Enilais tried to bash heads with the Chuul and learned something:There was an anti-mana zone beyond a point. And after he learned that, he began getting shot at by a Half-Illithid Lizardfolk. He went to deal with him while Hana was working on the Chuul. She tried and tried, but the Chuul got her, prompting Enilais to have to grab her and yank her out until the rest of the party got there. Then they had to work on the Mindflayer, until Asshand decided to send everyone out. This got Enilais angry, prompting him to jump in again, with the party. There, they traveled to a HUGE temple that was, at one point, plytheistic, until something came in and tried to either erase it all or claim it in one god. Kira decided to override it by dedicating it to Pelor. Next, the adventured down some tubes and found a locked door. The lock was definitely magical, and Enilais tried to fight the magic, but got fought back, as his goggles of Darkvision, sword, and ring of water breathing all stopped working. Confident, he was able to swim back in time and managed to drag Kira along while Ezra waited idly in the water. 

STAY TUNED FOR MORE ADVENTURES IN STUPIDITY


----------



## Juomari Veren (Feb 5, 2010)

The team was finally resituated as they returned to the door to wonder what's behind it. They finally get the door open to find a series of chests. The Warlock sticks his hand into the chest to begin opening it, and his arm gets sucked into the vortex. Skorne gets confident and decides to smash stuff with his axe. His axe penetrates the box, but his axe goes in with it. Enilais thinks quickly and teleports them out of the vicinity of the chest into the hallway. The Warlock lost his arm and Jared lost his axe. As soon as he used his healing patch, the team was advanced by a Golem who was more than capable of taking them on. He was shooting spell-like abilities left and right. The team had to Regroup and Flee the scene. After some more walking, they encountered another Chuul. Enilais took initiative and smashed it open, only to find Chuul larvae in there. They drained his Constitution  as he smashed them off of him. Kira had her hands full bringing him back up as they decided to resurface for now. They returned and found the Pelorites looking around for them, thinking they were dead. They returned to Mechanus, got the Warlock his arm back, gave Jared a shiny new axe, and began resting until shaking ensues. The team rushes out to find a giant undead cleverly nicknamed "Willie" ready to take apart the small inn. The team tore it apart and shows it who was boss.


----------



## Juomari Veren (Feb 13, 2010)

After the team cleared the field of Willie, everyone felt they were lacking in substance. Mechanus decided to give them what they asked for. There was a set of 6 farms up north that were in Sett control, and he wanted them free.

Hoo, was that a mistake. There were undead out one end and in the other. The team fought and fought until Mechanus decided to bring them back and teach them a lesson. Afterwards, they were furiously thrown out to finish the job. They were doing fine, until Enilais lost MORE limbs at the hands of a futuristic warrior zombie. Kira was able to turn him, and the giant undead were defeated, but the Dracolich was angered, and fled the scene. The tea, liberated the area and then sent the team out to liberate the next big string of towns.

What they didn't know was that there was another group already on their way to one of the towns.


----------

